# Engaging Autopilot...softly!



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

I just discovered this, I had always assumed that to engage Autopilot you had to press the Drive stalk all the way down through the first detent twice, making a noticeable “chu-chunk, chu-chunk” sound to turn it on. I think in all the YouTube videos I watched before delivery, that’s how AP was always engaged. Just accidentally found out all you need is a soft tap down to the first resistance point (or 2 soft taps for full AP), just like using the 3-click turn signal blinker. At lot less clunky (literally) and quicker to turn on either cruise or full AP, since you’re not throwing the lever all the way down. I’m sure I’m the only one who hadn’t already noticed this!


----------



## Bibs (Jun 9, 2018)

On that note... Any idea how to "softly" disengage auto steering while keeping TACC engaged? Wrestling the wheel from the car's control will do it, but that's not exactly soft.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Bibs said:


> On that note... Any idea how to "softly" disengage auto steering while keeping TACC engaged? Wrestling the wheel from the car's control will do it, but that's not exactly soft.


That is the only way to disengage autosteer but keep TACC in a single move.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

Bibs said:


> On that note... Any idea how to "softly" disengage auto steering while keeping TACC engaged? Wrestling the wheel from the car's control will do it, but that's not exactly soft.


Yeah, I just do a quick up/down to disengage A/P and reengage TACC. Usually quick enough the car hasn't started to slow down or anything. Even quicker to do if you just do the half-movement!


----------



## philkeall (Sep 6, 2017)

I just got my M3 so I’ve been playing around with auto pilot. Anyone know where the documentation is for operating it. I can only find videos on Tesla’s site. I was looking for a methond to keep TACC but disengage autosteer. I will have try the quick up down on the stalk. But there should be a way to disengage autosteer but keep TACC with one move. Press the autosteer icon on the screen maybe?


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

philkeall said:


> I just got my M3 so I've been playing around with auto pilot. Anyone know where the documentation is for operating it. I can only find videos on Tesla's site. I was looking for a methond to keep TACC but disengage autosteer. I will have try the quick up down on the stalk. But there should be a way to disengage autosteer but keep TACC with one move. Press the autosteer icon on the screen maybe?


Wiggle the steering wheel until you hear the beep... taco will stay on and auto steer will disengage


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

philkeall said:


> I just got my M3 so I've been playing around with auto pilot. Anyone know where the documentation is for operating it. I can only find videos on Tesla's site. I was looking for a methond to keep TACC but disengage autosteer. I will have try the quick up down on the stalk. But there should be a way to disengage autosteer but keep TACC with one move. Press the autosteer icon on the screen maybe?


in addition to what @AEDennis said, I think the manual also notes you can click the stock up once to disengage AP and keep TACC. (or put your foot back on the accelerator, to disengage it all then re-engage TACC with the single click down).


----------



## Bibs (Jun 9, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> in addition to what @AEDennis said, I think the manual also notes you can click the stock up once to disengage AP and keep TACC. (or put your foot back on the accelerator, to disengage it all then re-engage TACC with the single click down).


Clicking up once will disengage both.


----------



## Toadmanor (Jul 23, 2018)

Dogwhistle said:


> Just accidentally found out all you need is a soft tap down to the first resistance point, just like using the 3-click turn signal blinker.


This does not work to engage Auto Steer for me.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

Toadmanor said:


> This does not work to engage Auto Steer for me.


It's still two clicks, but they can be "soft", to the first detent each.


----------



## Toadmanor (Jul 23, 2018)

Dogwhistle said:


> It's still two clicks, but they can be "soft", to the first detent each.


Oh, Was thinking one click..yep, two clicks are required.


----------



## Scrutmonkey (Mar 30, 2018)

AEDennis said:


> Wiggle the steering wheel until you hear the beep... *taco *will stay on and auto steer will disengage


UGGG...it's almost lunch here and now I'm craving Tacos...


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

AEDennis said:


> Wiggle the steering wheel until you hear the beep... taco will stay on and auto steer will disengage


TACC obviously! I'm responding with autocorrect on my phone!


----------

